# Do you prefer indoor growing or buying marijuana to smoke?



## Devile (Oct 29, 2018)

As the recreational legalization in Canada, I saw many stores around my home start to advertise led grow lights, such as Mars Hydro led, grow bar and other cheap Chinese brands without name. I think marijuana price will decrease a lot as more and more people grow indoor.
What is your opinion about it?


----------



## zigggy (Oct 29, 2018)

of course prices would fall,,,but remember not everyone who smokes has the ability to grow weed in there house,,,also its not that easy to grow quality theres a lot of work behind it ,,,like wine if you want the good stuff you gotta pay,,eighter in cash or hard work,,,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2018)

I agree with zigggy.  I think a lot of people will find that growing indoors is not that easy and it takes a while.  It takes about 4 months from start to finish to grow a crop and there are a thousands things that can trip you up along the way.   

You almost can't give away indoor equipment in Oregon--most people who have the ability to grow, grow outdoors where light is free and the plants can get huge.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2018)

I do both.  I like growing outside and in my little bathroom. I think i just like growing pot.


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2018)

I grow better cannabis than I can buy at a dispensary


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 29, 2018)

Me too


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Chinese brands of lights may get more pricey as tariffs take effect.  

 I love how big my plants get outside in just pots.   Indoor grows in my shop do not always turn out like I want. 
 Gardening has always been a hobby of mine so I do both when I can.


----------



## zigggy (Oct 30, 2018)

I may give outside a shot...i have two acre...half of it is overgrown..i can clear me a little patch and grow three or four plant ..but im scared ...you have little control over what happens outside...and im a control freak...anyway stay safe..be well


----------



## zigggy (Oct 30, 2018)

One day i hope to be able to grow the weed you two gentlemen grow..but for now ill just keep trying...im clise but not there yet...i do get better with each grow


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 30, 2018)

I will spend a few moments of Zen outside with my plants flipping leaves and checking things pretty much everyday.  If you are lucky enough to catch things(pests disease) in early stages you will have better control.  There however is no light like sunlight and it is free.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 30, 2018)

Security. I'd like to put my 4 plants in my backyard but some **** would come along and harvest them for me at 4am.


----------



## zigggy (Oct 31, 2018)

security is not an issue,,,i have a 6 ft chain link fence and a 120 lb pitbull that does not like people ,,,he know me ,,my partner and my two inlaws and my son of course  other then that he will attack you,,,but with the five of us hes a big puppy


----------



## samarta (Nov 1, 2018)

I must grow. No dispensaries, and I will not give money to gangs, cartels, and other criminal elements.  Not going to move just so I can smoke. I have always done what I want as long as I am not imposing on someone else and someone else is not going to impose stupid laws on me!!!!!!!


----------



## samarta (Nov 1, 2018)

I do envy you guys that don't get criminalized for smoking, growing, and just generally going about your life.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2018)

I d like to grow for myself. I can find a lot of fun and learn a lot of knowledge. Smoking own buds can make me feel more satisfied.


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

zigggy said:


> of course prices would fall,,,but remember not everyone who smokes has the ability to grow weed in there house,,,also its not that easy to grow quality theres a lot of work behind it ,,,like wine if you want the good stuff you gotta pay,,eighter in cash or hard work,,,



Thanks for your opinion, I knew it will take lots of time and attention to grow babies from seedling to harvest. For most of workers they must leave for office and come back home very late, it is not easy to grow indoor.


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

samarta said:


> I do envy you guys that don't get criminalized for smoking, growing, and just generally going about your life.


Hope it will be legal for you in the near future Lol


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I do both.  I like growing outside and in my little bathroom. I think i just like growing pot.


Growing indoor will take more money, if it is legal for you to grow outside, it is very cool


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

sopappy said:


> Security. I'd like to put my 4 plants in my backyard but some **** would come along and harvest them for me at 4am.



Put 4 plants in a tent 4x4 is also a good choice, I used mars tent  before, no any light leaking and very cost- effective


----------



## Devile (Nov 14, 2018)

burnin1 said:


> Chinese brands of lights may get more pricey as tariffs take effect.
> 
> I love how big my plants get outside in just pots.   Indoor grows in my shop do not always turn out like I want.
> Gardening has always been a hobby of mine so I do both when I can.



More and more Chinese brands set warehouse and repair center in foreign countries. When we buy led light, it is very important factors for our consideration to save delivery time and money.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 14, 2018)

I Agree with umbra and St_Nick. I can grow better Cannabis than a dispensary offers. I don't because I live in a illegal state. I have, but its not worth the risk now, considering I am moving from this state to a legal state within a year.


----------



## Devile (Nov 15, 2018)

GodzWeedz said:


> I Agree with umbra and St_Nick. I can grow better Cannabis than a dispensary offers. I don't because I live in a illegal state. I have, but its not worth the risk now, considering I am moving from this state to a legal state within a year.



It is not easy to move from a state to another sate due to the difference of climate, foods, friends relations ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2018)

My word, any adult should be able to adjust to different foods, friends, and relationships.  Climates, jobs, and housing can be a bit harder, but moving from one state to another does not necessarily have to entail great change.  For instance, I moved from Idaho to eastern Oregon where climate, wages, and cost of living are very similar.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Nov 21, 2018)

The only change is my Son is going to be leaving the state and I'm following him because where he plans on residing is California. Yes, the cost of living is going to be a big change but he's determined to take care of me, since I took care of him. I grew me a fine young man. The only question I have is what part of California to live in and home cultivate? Preferably Some rural location that is the least restrictive. North or South Cali either one. Maybe Someone here can give me some insight. It would be most appreciated.


----------



## CoolStepdad242 (Nov 24, 2018)

As a medical user, I'm really excited learning to grow and reduce my dependency on the stores and staffs often mixed knowledge, and, should everything turn all Mad Max, I won't be without what I need to function like everyone else.  Indoor just seems I can control things better, but I haven't been able to keep bamboo alive, so I'm learning until I'm "probably kinda sure" I won't screw up too bad. I would lose sleep just knowing I had an outdoor setup, I have PTSD and other fun stuff that already do pretty good keeping me up.


----------



## Devile (Nov 26, 2018)

I saw some hydroponic stores have class to teach growers how to grow indoors, it seems useful for growers.
I am writing grow journal with my led light, welcome to comments or giving me your advice: https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/10-plant-grow-with-3-x-mars-hydro-led-autopot.75768/


----------



## CoolStepdad242 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 14, 2019)

I prefer to plant the marijuana by myself, not only to experience the fun of planting but also to achieve a great sense of accomplishment~~


----------

